# Galaxy s duos s7562 wifi problem



## sachinkh (Aug 1, 2013)

Can anyone help me..in my smartphone Samsung Galaxy S duos S7562,,,*wifi is not turning ON *
It stuck in between and does not turn on.

Actually I was restoring a backup made through CWM Recovery but it was unable to restore data ..while restoring , it restored everything , but *restoring data failed* ,, i even tried advance restore but no result. 

Then when i started my phone it was factory reset'd. *Then i saw that my wifi is not turning on*
Also wifi hotspot and Wifi Direct are not turning on...*you can see the attached screenshots*..

Then even i tried flashing custom ROM through cwm and even i flashed stock firmware through ODIN but my problem is not fixed.
If someone can help then it would be great .. i am very upset due to_ this_ from so many days.
any help ,,any suggestion.


----------



## droidice (Aug 2, 2013)

sachinkh said:


> Can anyone help me..in my smartphone Samsung Galaxy S duos S7562,,,*wifi is not turning ON *
> It stuck in between and does not turn on.
> 
> Actually I was restoring a backup made through CWM Recovery but it was unable to restore data ..while restoring , it restored everything , but *restoring data failed* ,, i even tried advance restore but no result.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well Never had that kind of trouble before. I change my ROM like many times during a week itself and also do the restore. see these 3 method which might solve your problem

1) check this site it may help you
http://www.thesmarthacks.com/2012/12/android-error-fix-fix-for-wi-fi-not.html

2) if that doesnt work try to do a hard reset which will clear everything and all your data will be erased so better do a backup of important data. you can try this code **2767*3855# * see if it works

3) and if nothing works i hope you have your warranty intact so, take it to nearby service center they will definately fix it !!!


----------



## [GS] (Aug 3, 2013)

I have the same problem :S is not rom problem,i think is hardware problem


----------



## [GS] (Sep 5, 2013)

Any way to fix Wireless?????????


----------



## GERTOV90 (Oct 1, 2013)

*I find solution to freeze wifi s duos*

Hi, i had the same problem with freeze wifi in Samsung Galaxy S Duos rooted,  and i find the solution finally.

I did every thing like hard reset, etc.. but it didnt work.

Solution was  to install  UnLook Root Pro ( search in google)  unroot my phone and reboot, to the begining didnt work but after 30 minutes wifi fixed.


----------



## kiran sai (Oct 6, 2013)

*same problem*

i too had the same problem.i gave it to samsung service center ,they told that MotherBoared is gone.luckily my phone is in warrenty and it is not rooted...


----------



## pratik92 (Oct 28, 2013)

*S dous WiFi problem*



sachinkh said:


> Can anyone help me..in my smartphone Samsung Galaxy S duos S7562,,,*wifi is not turning ON *
> It stuck in between and does not turn on.
> 
> Actually I was restoring a backup made through CWM Recovery but it was unable to restore data ..while restoring , it restored everything , but *restoring data failed* ,, i even tried advance restore but no result.
> ...

Click to collapse



m also facing same problem can you find the solution if you fix it pls tell me how to fix this.....


----------



## sachinkh (Oct 30, 2013)

i also gave my phone to the service center , they told d same that motherboard will be changed .. Thank God it was under warranty period.


----------



## sachinkh (Oct 30, 2013)

pratik92 said:


> m also facing same problem can you find the solution if you fix it pls tell me how to fix this.....

Click to collapse



i was unable to fix it.. and gave it to service center.


----------



## theabhisheks (Jan 26, 2014)

*WIFI problem S7562*

your phone's WIFI IC is is faulty. It is of Atheros company, its part no is 1205-004417, tell them to change it and your WIFI will ok.


----------



## bbmadzky (Jun 26, 2014)

Any other solution to this? Wifi just cant be turned on. :crying:


----------



## quanta08 (Aug 8, 2014)

bbmadzky said:


> Any other solution to this? Wifi just cant be turned on. :crying:

Click to collapse



Try this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=52590772. It fixed my problem


----------



## ashishpmc2010 (Aug 26, 2014)

*SAMSUNG galaxy s duos gt s7562*

my wi fi is not turning on.it is stucking . 
 I rooted my phone since it was not in warranty and flashed pmp ultra rom.
but still I couldn't able to fix this problem.

plz help me in this regard...................


----------



## amit.advani1 (Jan 5, 2015)

*stuck on wifi*

I have the same issues with my phone, wifi not turning on and one of the service providers (mobile shop) changed two ic's on my phone but they have surety of having stuck of motherboard and yes the motherboard of this device is really weak enough as 70% of this mobile users have same issues. it was for first time 1 and half mnt ago purchased this phone i changed motherboard in warranty and again in 13th mnth it gone.


----------

